# Do you wear an apron when cooking?



## JoMama (Feb 17, 2009)

*QUESTIONS *

*Do you wear an apron when cooking?*

*If so, how many do you think you own? *

*And ... do you have a favorite?  *​


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope, but if I had a waist apron I might, if it had pockets.
I do toss a towel over my shoulder, does that count?
I own (as in they are packed in a chest somewhere) a dozen or so aprons, all little frilly flimsy things from the 1950s.
They look more like "Lets play French Maid in the bedroom" aprons
than real cooking aprons, but I vaguely remember Mom wearing them in the kitchen, so....


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Feb 17, 2009)

Sometimes.  It depends.  If I'm wearing something nice, yes.  If what I'm wearing is dangerously awash in cat and dog har, yes.  Otherwise, I don't really think of it.  My favorite apron is the one my friend brought me from the FBI academy.  It's not really intended for cooking, but it gives people the right idea when they come into my kitchen!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 17, 2009)

I own two and try and remember to wear them but I forget more often than I remember.


----------



## Slake (Feb 17, 2009)

I only wear an apron when I'm baking, because I can get a bit random with the flour and the apron helps keep it off my clothing. When I was still living in California, my wife and I took a number of weekend classes at the California Culinary Academy. They gave us one of their aprons for each class - one of the perks of paying a lot for one day of instruction. The classes were worth it though. Instructive and a lot of fun. They're nice aprons with a lot of coverage. They're my favorites. They're also the only ones I have.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 17, 2009)

I only wear an apron when I wear white trousers. I have several, but only ever use one. What I do while cooking is tuck a kitchen towel into one of my pockets for drying my hands as I cook and wash my hands, I never worry about spilling food on my clothes. I change my clothes if they are smart and wear jeans.


----------



## biovixen (Feb 17, 2009)

Most of the time I'll wear an apron while cooking. I just got a super cute one (from flirtyaprons.com) for my birthday last year so I love wearing it!) Besides that one, my mom gave me one my grandma had made and I also have a waist apron that used to be my grandma's. My fav (of course) is my new one! : )


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I own 3 and yes, I do wear them when cooking..........my gramma must have owned 20 or more.....we came home from church on Sundays and she'd change into a housedress (that's what she called it) and on went the apron and then the most fantastic fried chicken would come out of her tiny kitchen........we bought her a beautiful frilly, lacy frou-frou apron and she'd proudly wear that when she worked at the church.......she loved it.........


----------



## jabbur (Feb 17, 2009)

It depends.  If I'm wearing semi good clothes I'll put one on.  If I'm in my hanging around the house clothes no.  If I'm doing an all day marathon baking session in the kitchen (like at Christmas), I'll put one on.  I don't have a favorite.  I bought  3 apron pack of chef aprons at Sam's and use one of those.


----------



## Sonne (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry I don't wear an apron. I usually cook in my birthday suit.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2009)

I wear one more often than not - I do a lot of sauteeing when I cook, and it took me a while, but I finally realized that the stains on my after-work clothes were oil spatters. I usually wear one that DH bought me one that has what looks like drawings of various veggies and their names printed on it. I think I have 5 or 6 altogether - one I got from my grandmother's kitchen after she died, one from the Florida Keys with fish and coral painted on it, one solid green one from when I worked in the dining commons in college (you should have seen the mess I made of fried eggs!), one that one of our exchange students gave me with the colors of the German flag - I think that's it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2009)

Sonne said:


> Sorry I don't wear an apron. I usually cook in my birthday suit.



OUCH! Do you ever saute??? I wouldn't be able to stand by the stove! Hope you're kidding


----------



## Barbara (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, I wear aprons, have at least 15 - some are seasonal, some are old favorites I even have one with grand kids pictures on it. must have pockets- and I have a towel over my shoulder - no matter what.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 17, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> OUCH! Do you ever saute??? I wouldn't be able to stand by the stove! Hope you're kidding


 
I pray he's kidding. Just the thought sent shivers.

I just got a denim one when I signed up for Pampered Chef but I haven't worn it. It doesn't make sense to me because it will get extremely dirty if you work with any kind of flour. 

And GG, I know what you mean about the mystery stains ending up oil, or in my case there was also red sauces which is why I asked for an apron for my birthday. I got one so I try and wear it when I remember. I'm tired of having clothes I can only wear in the house because of the stains.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

JoMama said:


> *QUESTIONS *​
> 
> *Do you wear an apron when cooking?*​
> *If so, how many do you think you own? *​
> *And ... do you have a favorite? *​


Absolutely!  Just check out my avatar .  My fav (and the only one I have) has moo cows


----------



## Sonne (Feb 17, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I pray he's kidding. Just the thought sent shivers.


 
Well sometimes I wear PJs. I dunno never thought of my apparel while cooking. So it is possible. I have before but don't really walk around nude like I use to. Keep in mind I haven't cooked much.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 17, 2009)

I grew up in the kitchen with my mom and aunts, and always wore one, so I still do. I developed the habit of wiping my wet hands on the skirt of the apron, so if I'm not wearing one, I often end up with wet clothes. I am also a big flour-spreader, and the apron at least keeps it off of me.

In a professional kitchen, I wear an apron over my whites.

I buy them in bulk at the restaurant supply.  They are all plain white waiters' aprons, except for the two I got in classes at Le Cordon Bleu in Paris.


----------



## Glorie (Feb 17, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I grew up in the kitchen with my mom and aunts, and always wore one, so I still do. I developed the habit of wiping my wet hands on the skirt of the apron, so if I'm not wearing one, I often end up with wet clothes. I am also a big flour-spreader, and the apron at least keeps it off of me.
> 
> In a professional kitchen, I wear an apron over my whites.
> 
> I buy them in bulk at the restaurant supply. They are all plain white waiters' aprons, except for the two I got in classes at Le Cordon Bleu in Paris.


 
You went to Le Cordon Bleu??!!  That's been my dream!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 17, 2009)

I own two aprons - one printed with a veggie pattern; the other just plain pristine white.  I only wear them when I'm cooking for company though.


----------



## les (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes I wear an apron if I'm cooking on the hob, but not if in the oven, unless it's something that might spit at me. I have a blue & white stripped apron.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow what a coincidence. I just bought my first apron last week because I was getting tired of staining shirts with food splatter while I was cooking. So yes I do!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 17, 2009)

Instead of aprons, I buy really cheap extra large T shirts in dozen lots (the kind used for cheap screen printing).  When they get so bad that they embarass even me, I just throw then out.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2009)

I wear a very masculine, he-man, manly, guy-type, very un-girly New England Patriots Football apron from time to time.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't. But I have always wanted to get one, just haven't found the right one in terms of size and design. Most of the aprons are a bit long and big for me... Any suggestions for where to buy smaller aprons?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I wear a very masculine, he-man, manly, guy-type, very un-girly New England Patriots Football apron from time to time.


 

why, I've got that one too, Andy!  Does yours have the ruffles on the top or on the skirt part?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2009)

mudbug said:


> why, i've got that one too, andy!  Does yours have the ruffles on the top or on the skirt part?





aaarrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 17, 2009)

I have two, and wear the one from the White Pine Lumber Co. in Chicago for baking. The black Kinko's one for bbq and such. I always wear an apron when I'm not wearing anything else to cook.


----------



## Dina (Feb 17, 2009)

No.  I figure that's why my t-shirts are all stained.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

We had "steal a present" game at Christmas.......I wrapped a definite male-oriented apron  and a duck oriented Christmas ornament ......and knew that my nephew who is getting married July 4  and loves to cook and hunt would steal it from any of the guys who got it first.......he didn't disappoint me..........


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have aprons but don't wear them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2009)

"The bravest man in the world is the man who grills wieners on a grill at a nudist camp without an apron" - _former nudist camp cook_

I have a couple of aprons ... I generally cook in sweats or jeans and a t-shirt and only put the apron on after dressing for dinner to do the dishing up - if it's a fancy dinner. Of course, around here, a _fancy_ dinner might be considered one where you have to wear shoes.

(LOL - actually I have hosted some really formal dinners ...)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

An apron..??? Only when I have on my Top Hat, and tails....


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> An apron..??? Only when I have on my Top Hat, and tails....



you're too funny, UB...............you'd never find my hubby in one either though I bet if you had a top hat and tails you could probably dance like Fred Astaire, too.................when's the video coming out???


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 17, 2009)

I always wear an apron.  I recently went through about 10 years of photos, and I can count on one hand where I was not wearing an apron.  I probably have about 20, 14 are all the same.  They were from a fundraiser.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> you're too funny, UB...............you'd never find my hubby in one either though I bet if you had a top hat and tails you could probably dance like Fred Astaire, too.................when's the video coming out???



As soon as I find a Ginger.....Would you like to audition?? 

All you have to do is everything I do .... backwards and in heels..


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope.  I have a couple of "cooking shirts."  They are designated for the task.  If anything spills on them, so what.  It's much easier.  I think an apron is great, but just an old shirt is much more practical to me.  That way, I don't have to worry if something spatters on the sleeve.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> As soon as I find a Ginger.....Would you like to audition??
> 
> All you have to do is everything I do .... backwards and in heels..



Poor Ginger!!!  She'd roll over in her grave if she knew I'd even attempted to dance like her and in heels and backwards?  You're a hard task-master, Fred.......ooops, I meant UB..........


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, I wear aprons when cooking/baking. I went through a phase of making aprons, some really nice bib type, reversible, with two pockets on each side, top stitched all around, including the ties....I still have several..


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> yes, I wear aprons when cooking/baking. I went through a phase of making aprons, some really nice bib type, reversible, with two pockets on each side, top stitched all around, including the ties....I still have several..


That's very cool.  I wish I could find something that nice.  I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond and it has two pockets on the front but I know it can't be as nice as one hand made.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

Glorie said:


> You went to Le Cordon Bleu??!! That's been my dream!


 
LCB Paris was co-sponsor of the Masters Diploma Program I took from Universite de Reims, Champagne-Ardennes in 2007. We had our first intensive week of classes there, and cooked on Saturday.  They gave us each very impressive certificates of completion.

In 2005 I did a 2-day stage with noted fish chef and instructor, Marc Thivet.  WOW, did I have a good time learning more about fish and seafood!  Just him, me and a translator!  Everyone came in to eat what we made at the end of each day, tho! 

As well, I have taken 1-day demo classes there which are available to travelers.  If you ever go to Paris, you can take one, two or so... It's lots of fun, and the translators are excellent, so if you are not fluent in French, no matter.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> That's very cool. I wish I could find something that nice. I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond and it has two pockets on the front but I know it can't be as nice as one hand made.


 
My Aunt Elsie used to make us great aprons... really covered up y our clothes, and had big pockets.  She would find such interesting fabrics and prints.  I used to keep hers for when I was cooking for company.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2009)

here is a link to the pattern I use.....another neat thing about this pattern is the neck strap is in two pieces, held together with velcro, so you can "unsnap" the neck strap and you don't have to pull it over your head.

Mary's Productions

dang ChefJune, maybe i could have traded you an apron for your cookbook?!


----------



## Constance (Feb 18, 2009)

Sonne said:


> Sorry I don't wear an apron. I usually cook in my birthday suit.



Watch out when you're frying bacon!

I have an apron that I wear when I'm doing something messy, like stemming strawberries. 
My mom and grandma wore them all the time, though, and they also had pretty frilly ones for special occasions.


----------



## JoMama (Feb 18, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> As soon as I find a Ginger.....Would you like to audition??
> 
> All you have to do is everything I do .... backwards and in heels..


 
*Uncle Bob in heels?   I've got to see the photos!!!  LOL!!!*

*I generally put on an apron ... tend to wipe wet sink hands on it ... LOL! *

*P.S. I've found some nice aprons at Ross ... virtually same aprons as at Steinmart, but half the price. *


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

JoMama said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob in heels?   I've got to see the photos!!!  LOL!!!



Ahmmm Uncle Bob no wearum heels...But Ginger Rodgers did when she danced with Fred Astaire --- While doing everything he did-- but backwards....Would you like to audition for the part???


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

I admit to the sink hands on my apron too   It's half the reason I wear one


----------



## natnician (Feb 18, 2009)

I wear one when I am frying pork chops or chicken!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 18, 2009)

I do wear it most of the time, not as much for my self, but rather as an example for my kids. So when they help, they do not get too dirty. I have at least a dozen or so aprons, most of them are comercial style, or is it profeccioonal style. Very simple, very functional.


----------



## mastercooker (May 2, 2009)

I usually wear an apron while cooking in order not to get my clothes dirty especially if they are new or expensive clothes. Actually, I have only two aprons because if one got dirty, I have another one to wear. My favorite apron is the one my friend brought it to me from Italy. I don't like to use it while cooking difficult food because it is a valuable apron. Aprons come in many colors, but most chefs throughout the world prefer to wear white aprons while cooking.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 2, 2009)

I sometimes do while grilling, my wife bought me one that has an English Bulldog (the USMC mascot) that says "Grill Instructor" On it


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2009)

at school.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 2, 2009)

Have the ones from all the schools I've attended but don't wear them.
In my own kitchen, no, never.
When I work professionally and am behind the scenes I do to save my chefs jacket and black pants. Then if I have to go to the front of the house I take it off. I've also been known to keep an extra clean and pressed jacket for greeting at the front of the house and wear my gnarly one in the back.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2009)

what # of schools have you attended?


----------



## chefkathleen (May 2, 2009)

3


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2009)

wow!


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2009)

Saraaaaa said:


> I don't. But I have always wanted to get one, just haven't found the right one in terms of size and design. Most of the aprons are a bit long and big for me... Any suggestions for where to buy smaller aprons?


 

if u sew, they are super easy to make. there are patterns for all kinds at joanns.fabric. 

now i have to admit i don't have any aprons my self. the ones i made were for granddaughter. will do one or two for me , soon i hope


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

I don't even own an apron, I keep saying I'm going to make me one though.


----------



## Grovite (May 3, 2009)

I have three that I wear frequently, all bib style. I have my blue and white striped apron (English style, like the "staff" on Ramsey's _F Word_) I bought a long time before culinary school and have worn at every back of house job since. Keeps my coats presentable if I have to face the public. It has been modified in the past couple of years with a patch that reads _White Trash _

I wear a red apron with the name of my company embroidered on the bib when I teach classes.

At home, I have a black apron with an embroidered Skull and Bones sitting in Hot Rod flames.


----------



## Leolady (May 4, 2009)

Saraaaaa said:


> I don't. But I have always wanted to get one, just haven't found the right one in terms of size and design. Most of the aprons are a bit long and big for me... Any suggestions for where to buy smaller aprons?


 
I make mine myself.  

My aprons are easily adjustable via the drawstring type neck/back ties so one size fits children to adults and they are totally reversible.

I gave two of them to each of my aunties for Christmas one year, and have made them for gifts to my church kitchen, friends, and to sell at fundraisers.

These are the ones I made my aunties with the matching towels and potholders I made.


----------



## ~emz~ (May 4, 2009)

For my birthday a few years ago my friends made me an apron with all there handprints and then they all signed it. It's one of the most thoughtful gifts I've ever gotten. But it's too pretty, so I never wear it.


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2009)

I have tons of aprons, mostly full coverage style.  I've made them all and use vintage patterns dating to the '20s and '30s.  I love them.  I'm notorious for swiping my hands on my thighs, so my aprons keep my pants/slacks presentable.  Buck loved my "grandma" aprons, as he called them.


----------



## PattY1 (May 4, 2009)

I really should get a few. I noticed the other night at work that I had what looked like a grease stain on my top. I was embarrassed. Yep, its apron time.


----------



## MostlyWater (May 5, 2009)

I got dh one for grilling on ebay, used.  Denim.  I also got one for myself recently, pretty pink stripes.


----------



## toni1948 (May 5, 2009)

I wear one when I'm cooking with my granddaughter.  I gave her two aprons as one of her Christmas presents last year, and she loves them.  So, when we cook together, I don't want to feel left out by not wearing one.  We really feel like we are a team when we wear our aprons.


----------



## VanReal (May 5, 2009)

I don't wear one but I often think to myself, "I wish I had an apron".  Now that I read "flirtyaprons.com" from one of the previous posts I must go shop


----------



## VanReal (May 5, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> I really should get a few. I noticed the other night at work that I had what looked like a grease stain on my top. I was embarrassed. Yep, its apron time.


 
Oh no!  I know that feeling.  Spotted one on my suit jacket right before a meeting right above the breast area but below the color bone a few months ago.  A friend tried one of those little pre-packaged "Shouts" which made it into a giant wet circle.  I had to slap a paper sticker name tage over it.  How embarrasing indeed!


----------



## appleyard14 (May 6, 2009)

I used to wipe wet hands on my apron in my first kitchen and the chef would yell at me pretty good. I still wear an apron at work but only halfway, as in the waist and down. I tend to keep pretty clean at work since a few years back when I was a mess.


----------



## letscook (May 6, 2009)

Only if I am into marthon cooking.
I''' take a day and make barbque sauce, texas hot sauce, meatballs, lasagna  soups, that is when Im restocking up the freezer. or when I'm doing alot of baking with flour.

I have 2 -- one that I made to match my grandkids aprons when they come over and my other was one of my grama 's. When she passed I received one of her aprons.  That one I don't use that often it just hangs there to have grama in the kitchen with me


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2009)

The bane of my cooking (and laundry) existence.  I have several great aprons, but I simply forget to wear them, and wind up doing extra pre-treating on any solid-colored shirt I own for either grease spots (you'd think I fry a lot of food looking at my shirts, but I really don't, I just manage to splatter a lot when I do) or tomato sauces (which I DO do a lot,and when those tomato bubbles pop, guess who's standing right in front of them?).  I am getting better at putting on an apron, but still mostly forget.


----------



## radhuni (May 6, 2009)

I don't wear apron when cooking, but I have few old dresses, that I wear when cooking (you will always find a spot of grease or some patch on your dress when cooking Indian food) so I don't have to worry about stains.


----------



## Cooksie (May 6, 2009)

I have a bunch of aprons but only wear them on special occasions/holidays when I usually have on something that I don't want to mess up.   I don't worry too much about cooking in my regular attire, bluejeans and t's .


----------



## licia (May 7, 2009)

I have some very nice aprons - mostly made for me by friends so I don't wear them. One day I'm going to buy myself a plain old butcher's apron and wear that and save my clothes from all the stains I have to treat to get clean.


----------



## kranne (May 8, 2009)

No, I never wear one. It seems that I'm the only one here.  I use kitchen cloth to wipe my hands and I never cook in clothes that I don't want to make dirty. Mybe it's because my mum hasn't had one. When I was a child, I had to wear an apron while I was helping in the kitchen, but couldn't get used to it.


----------



## kranne (May 8, 2009)

I meant I'm the only one, who doesn't have any aprons...


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Aug 26, 2016)

I have one apron which I purchased years ago at the senior citizens craft shoppe in town, and I only wear it as soon as Fall is here and through Spring. My oldest daughter then calls me Edith, as she says I remind her of Edith Bunker when I'm wearing my apron.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2016)

SO is always on my case to wear an apron when I cook as she is tired of trying to get the stains out of my Ts and Polo shirts.  I keep forgetting until something splashes or splatters onto my clothing.

She finally got fed up enough to hang a hook in the kitchen with an apron on it, right out there in plain sight so I don't forget it.  Works most of the time.

P.S. My kids gave me a new apron last Christmas. It's black with pinstripes and covers just about everything.  Looks good on that hook...


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 26, 2016)

I used to, then my daughter started hanging in my apron strings and that is dangerous, so not anymore.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 26, 2016)

I only use an apron outdoors when BBQing.


----------



## di reston (Aug 26, 2016)

I have 3 aprons, one for when I make pasta, 1 for everything else in the kitchen and 1 that I bought from the La Scala Opera house in Milan that I use to serve up dishes at the table when I do a special dinner. Snob or what! But my guests love it and it always reminds me of when I went to La Scala to see Carmen. It was awesome, and it brings back memories of a very happy evening and a wonderful  dinner after the performance.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 26, 2016)

I own 3 and yes, I do wear them.........I'm a slob when cooking especially making a roux.......nothing worse that being burnt and getting oil-soaked clothes at the same time.......however, they are about 10 years old, too.........if I'm cooking for friends the apron is part of the package!

As a girl, my German-heritage grandmother always wore aprons........she'd sew them from old clothes on her foot-operated Singer-sewing machine......nothing was wasted at her house


----------



## Zagut (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't wear an apron while cooking.

But I do wear one in the workshop if I'm wearing decent clothes and working with epoxy or other evil substances. 

But wearing one is not very often since I actually have no decent clothes and I'm like Pigpen from Peanuts  and have a cloud of filth following me at all times.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 26, 2016)

We made carpets of old clothes , that couldnt be remade in to kids  or doll clothes or  into rags or something else useful  and I am not even German.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 26, 2016)

Sonne said:


> Sorry I don't wear an apron. I usually cook in my birthday suit.



Never fry bacon when naked


----------



## Zagut (Aug 26, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Never fry bacon when naked


 
Well if you're good with the "happy dance" then I say, Go for it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Ages ago I always wore an apron, now they just make me hot while I'm cooking so I don't. I only cook in house clothes that launder well.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Never fry bacon when naked


Been there, felt that, don't want to go back


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 26, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> We made carpets of old clothes , that couldnt be remade in to kids  or doll clothes or  into rags or something else useful  and I am not even German.




I remember a particular lime green bedspread (chenille).......it went from being a bedspread to curtains, to a sofa cover,  to then dust rags all withing a span of 10 years........that was my German-heritage grandmother.......and since I was a slob with tissues (allergies) I had to hear "Debrah (German accent), there is a place for everything, and everything has its place"........I swear she is the one who made the line up


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 26, 2016)

No apron, don't even own one.  Never been an issue.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Actually, take a look at Trixie, my avatar......that's how I look when cooking.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 26, 2016)

I should, but I don't.
Have stained up numerous shirts with oil splatters 
one day


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2016)

I usually wear my most elegant ratty tshirts from 1995 when I cook.  No apron needed.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 26, 2016)

Kay and Dawg! 

I've never owned an apron - my mom never used one, I'm pretty sure my grandmas did, though.  I'm in the put-on-an-old-Tshirt camp if I'm going to fry.  

I've seen some funny and really cute aprons though, I might get one some day for fun.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 26, 2016)

JoMama said:


> Do you wear an apron when cooking?


Hell no! There are some days I may not even be wearing pants!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 26, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Actually, take a look at Trixie, my avatar......that's how I look when cooking.


You wouldn't if you were making a roux  Nothing like a grease burn to send one hopping...........I like your avatar by the way and liked to say that's my twin sister.........


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 26, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hell no! There are some days I may not even be wearing pants!



At least now I know Im not the only one


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Actually, take a look at Trixie, my avatar......that's how I look when cooking.




You look lovely, Kay.  I too look like my avatar, though I put on a clean winter sweater for the pic.


----------



## Addie (Aug 26, 2016)

Years ago when all my kids were small, I used to put on an apron when I was getting dressed in the morning. I had one that had three large pockets. Two on the bottom and one in the middle at top. 

During the day as I would be cleaning the house, I would pickup and put items in the pockets. Later I would put them where they belonged. One day I got a call from the school. My daughter had been hurt. Fortunately the school was just around the corner. So I made a dash for the school forgetting I had my apron on. Sticking out of the pockets was a dirty face cloth, my oldest daughter's training bra, and some dirty boys underwear showing that they needed a lesson in how to use toilet paper to get the job done. 

Need I say that not only was I embarrassed, but so was my daughter when the teacher pointed out her bra. I never forgot to remove it again if I was going to step outside my front door, even if it was only to call the kids in for their supper. 

Do I wear an apron now? No. I don't even own one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 26, 2016)

*Steve*! *larry*! You guys!  

If I'm wearing just-around-the-house clothes, nope. If I have going-out-in-public clothes on, mostly yes. There are times I think I can be neat and tidy...and then I go back to wearing an apron.

I have a large collection of my Mom's aprons. They are mostly half aprons for below the waist, with a couple of cobbler's aprons for just the torso. Since I tend to slop my top more than my bottom, I wear neither. I find a cobbler apron to be restricting (restrictive?).

Instead, I bought four aprons in various prints, all bib front, when we still had a mill and company store in town. Their 2nds shop sold things dirt cheap, and it was hard to find why it was labeled "2nd" in many cases. I use one of those aprons during warm weather. During the winter, or if I'm frying anything, I use one of Himself's old long-sleeve work shirts. That bib front isn't going to protect my arms from flying frying!

As far as hand-wiping goes, we have u-handles instead of pull nobs on our kitchen cabinets. I pull a towel through the handle on the fake-drawer panel right below the sink. It's right where I need it, and usually goes into the laundry once a "wet" meal is over.

What I have done with Mom's old aprons is tie them onto my antique clothes drying rack in the kitchen. It now holds old kitchen towels I use. I have also used them as valances in the window over my kitchen sink. Haven't used them that way in a while. Just might be time to mix it up a little again.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

Addie said:


> Years ago when all my kids were small, I used to put on an apron when I was getting dressed in the morning. I had one that had three large pockets. Two on the bottom and one in the middle at top.
> 
> During the day as I would be cleaning the house, I would pickup and put items in the pockets. Later I would put them where they belonged. One day I got a call from the school. My daughter had been hurt. Fortunately the school was just around the corner. So I made a dash for the school forgetting I had my apron on. Sticking out of the pockets was a dirty face cloth, my oldest daughter's training bra, and some dirty boys underwear showing that they needed a lesson in how to use toilet paper to get the job done.
> 
> ...



oh, my, goodness.....I'm laughing out loud that is so funny!!!!!Does your daughter still talk to you????


----------



## Addie (Aug 27, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> oh, my, goodness.....I'm laughing out loud that is so funny!!!!!Does your daughter still talk to you????



Yeah. She is married with two grown children of her own. Her daughter also laughed real hard when I told her the story.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm still laughing..............that's great when these stories transcend generational issues and everyone can laugh........keep that story, Addie, and be sure to tell her future hubby or partner when she decides to tie the knot.......it will be a perfect bon mot to introduce someone to your family.........best wishes


----------



## Addie (Aug 27, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> I'm still laughing..............that's great when these stories transcend generational issues and everyone can laugh........keep that story, Addie, and be sure to tell her future hubby or partner when she decides to tie the knot.......it will be a perfect bon mot to introduce someone to your family.........best wishes



Thank you. She now tells the story on herself.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

Addie said:


> Thank you. She now tells the story on herself.


Well, there you go.......you have a daughter with an invaluable sense of humor........treasure it.........not many people are gifted with that trait........


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 27, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> I remember a particular lime green bedspread (chenille).......it went from being a bedspread to curtains, to a sofa cover,  to then dust rags all withing a span of 10 years........that was my German-heritage grandmother.......and since I was a slob with tissues (allergies) I had to hear "Debrah (German accent), there is a place for everything, and everything has its place"........I swear she is the one who made the line up



My childhood sweatshirts with prints are laying  on my daughter's bed, it a cute bed spreed with Flintstones, my little ponies and  other characters that was popular in the 80.  Hallway carpet, I can see my old nightdress in there and the  living room  carpet is made of old jeans.  I had look around  the basement and found a kid  apron made of jeans and my mum's floral blouse.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

ah, what great memories stitched together with love........great idea!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 27, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> I remember a particular lime green bedspread (chenille).......it went from being a bedspread to curtains, to a sofa cover,  to then dust rags all withing a span of 10 years........that was my German-heritage grandmother.......and since I was a slob with tissues (allergies) *I had to hear "Debrah (German accent)*, there is a place for everything, and everything has its place"........I swear she is the one who made the line up



I not only got the accent, it was delivered in German.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 27, 2016)

Callisto in NC said:


> I own two and try and remember to wear them but I forget more often than I remember.



Same thing with me.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 27, 2016)

CraigC said:


> I not only got the accent, it was delivered in German.


Actually it was a low guttural sound from the back of her throat and it went like this:   De---------brah with brah emanating from the back of her throat in a disproving manner.........  but I learned so much from her and her house is always my "happy place" to go to when I want to decompress, etc................


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 27, 2016)

Nah.  It would make me look girly, and the Governator wouldn't approve.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpx2KkDzSg


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Nah.  It would make me look girly, and the Governator wouldn't approve.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpx2KkDzSg



Hey - if Andy can have a super manly apron, so can you! 



Andy M. said:


> I wear a very masculine, he-man, manly, guy-type, very un-girly New England Patriots Football apron from time to time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 27, 2016)

Damn right. And my Momma wears one as her bib. Mine and those my Momma wears were made by her Momma (my grandma). And when my Momma spills on hers, I tell her everything is washable,.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 27, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Hey - if Andy can have a super manly apron, so can you!



I might rethink this...

Funny Aprons | Funny Cooking Aprons for Men & Women


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> I might rethink this...
> 
> Funny Aprons | Funny Cooking Aprons for Men & Women



I knew it would work out...


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 27, 2016)

I see a couple there I'd like to get for my son-in-law...


----------

